# Bought a bike



## PaddyMcc (29 Nov 2015)

The Foffs single speed premium. Got £157 off by using the code BlackFriday15. Delivery soon I hope 
http://foffabikes.com/shop/single-s...ar-single-speed-premium-fixie-bicycle-chrome/


----------



## biggs682 (29 Nov 2015)

looks nice keep us updated


----------



## Ben Reeve (29 Nov 2015)

Is that your first fixie? Been looking at one for a while as a runaround. Look very different to control to a normal bike, would be interested to hear how you get on


----------



## Aunty Tyke (29 Nov 2015)

Stunning bike,look forward to hearing more


----------



## PaddyMcc (29 Nov 2015)

TheAmateurCyclist said:


> Is that your first fixie? Been looking at one for a while as a runaround. Look very different to control to a normal bike, would be interested to hear how you get on


Yes, my first fixie. I am both apprehensive and excited. Any fixie veterans here like to give me some tips on fixie riding?
Thanks in advance


----------



## PMarkey (1 Dec 2015)

I'm intrigued by the inclusion of brakes front and rear but no brake levers ???


Paul


----------



## Andrew1971 (1 Dec 2015)

Brake lever's are on there they are hidden by the handle bar's


----------



## 3narf (1 Dec 2015)

Looks superb!

Put some decent handlebars on it and you should have a great bike...


----------



## Pennine-Paul (2 Dec 2015)

3narf said:


> Looks superb!
> 
> Put some decent handlebars on it and you should have a great bike...


Yeah,track bars may look cool but they're hopeless for any kind of serious climbing!


----------



## earlestownflya (2 Dec 2015)

looks good,other than the straight fork..a traditional curve would set it off.


----------



## PaddyMcc (3 Dec 2015)

Well it arrived today, can't wait to give it a go


----------



## Mrs M (3 Dec 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> Well it arrived today, can't wait to give it a
> View attachment 111738
> View attachment 111739


Lovely looking bike .


----------



## rideswithmoobs (3 Dec 2015)

Real nice. I like it


----------



## 3narf (3 Dec 2015)

Great stuff! The bars will be a bit comfier at that angle, I'm sure...

I like the straight fork blades, personally.


----------



## PaddyMcc (3 Dec 2015)

It is set up for single speed at the mo, I am a bit nervous about going fixed.............any advice or comments?


----------



## marcusjb (3 Dec 2015)

Riding fixed is sort of just like riding a bike. There is very little difference, except that everything is different!

You will 'get it' pretty quickly as there is not much to get. Just keep pedalling. And if you forget to pedal, the bike will soon remind you. 

The trickiest thing to get used to on fixed is descending. It can be quite tough, and never let the bike take control, you must always be pedalling and applying pressure. 

Enjoy it!


----------



## biggs682 (4 Dec 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> It is set up for single speed at the mo, I am a bit nervous about going fixed.............any advice or comments?


do some single speed miles then stop and ride home fixed and i bet you are smiling by the time you get home


----------



## totallyfixed (4 Dec 2015)

There is a reason fixed gear bikes are still ridden despite the proliferation of lightweight carbon bikes with 30+ gears. First off it really is fun, no thought required, just pedal. In time you will know which gear ratio best suits you, do not listen to anyone else! The only downside I can think of [and not really because you can change the rear sprocket / chainring if absolutely necessary] is if you want to take your bike to a more mountainous area.
The upsides are many, as time goes by your riding style becomes very smooth and fluid together with climbing technique to the point that others riding with you on gears are at a loss to understand how you are able to do it. Rides do not need to be as far to get the same benefit as gears; you warm up quicker in cold weather; cleaning the bike is much easier and takes less time; awareness and anticipation are key to riding fixed, more subconscious than anything but they will improve.
As @marcusjb points out, descending takes practice, particularly if you have steep hills to negotiate with junctions at the bottom without any runout, learn to leg brake, it will come with practice, it does take time.
Regarding your new purchase, as others have said, change the bars and put the brakes in the proper place, they need to be where your arms have most control over the bike and it isn't where they are now. Put some mudguards on if you can. Good luck with it and stick at it, not everyone "gets it" on the first few rides, when it does click it will be a revelation.


----------



## 3narf (4 Dec 2015)

Fixed gear is great if:

1) you want to build up your 'slowing down' muscles, and

2) you don't mind being limited by your bike!


----------



## PaddyMcc (5 Dec 2015)

Another question. Should I go clipless? I have Shimano PD34s fitted to allow a choice. Thanks in advance. BTW looking at the weather forecast first ride will be tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## User19783 (5 Dec 2015)

IMO, yes you do need to be clip less, as it helps getting up then big hills, 
I use LOOK classic,
As for PD34, not sure, I guess as long as your feet stays clipped in, shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## OskarTennisChampion (6 Dec 2015)

PaddyMcc said:


> Well it arrived today, can't wait to give it a go
> View attachment 111738
> View attachment 111739


Very very nice,I like that a lot.


----------



## PaddyMcc (6 Dec 2015)

Had my first fixie ride today. I live on a hill and had to get to the bottom where there is a junction. I thought WTF am I doing this for, mad, out of control, couldn't get my left foot clipped in. But, 15 miles later I had the hang of it more or less. I went with my girlfriend on her Btwin 500 SE and I actually feel I got a work out rather than coasting along beside her. All in all I enjoyed it and am looking forward to the next ride


----------



## biggs682 (7 Dec 2015)

@PaddyMcc glad you enjoyed it


----------

